# Can you use DNP without your partner knowing?



## drwae

Ive managed to blast gear since july without my partner knowing as I hide all the stuff in the back of a cupboard and pin when she's out, and tell her orals AI etc are vitamins, I was going to do a cut with DNP in a few weeks could I hide 200mg DNP ed from her or would it be too obvious with sweating etc?


----------



## Sasnak

Jesus wept......

No idea, never used it and wouldn't.

Try mandy instead, with a couple of dabs of speed. Great for weight loss and it's really difficult to tell when people are on mdma!


----------



## drwae

Sasnak said:


> Jesus wept......
> 
> No idea, never used it and wouldn't.
> 
> Try mandy instead, with a couple of dabs of speed. Great for weight loss and it's really difficult to tell when people are on mdma!


 mandy bloats you like a c**t drinking litres of water and not going for a piss all night! although the throwing up in the street on the way home when you realise you shouldn't have switched to pounding back booze instead of water may make for a good few pounds lost


----------



## 66983

Yes you can at low dose, but don't forget it turns bodily fluids yellow!


----------



## drwae

Sparkey said:


> Yes you can at low dose, but don't forget it turns bodily fluids yellow!


 I shoot it all deep inside so dont think shel notice haha, if theres any DNP in my cum maybe it'll get absorbed and she'll lose a few pounds herself!


----------



## superdrol

Sparkey said:


> Yes you can at low dose, but don't forget it turns bodily fluids yellow!


 He doesn't do low doses of anything and will probably end up in hospital...


----------



## 66983

superdrol said:


> He doesn't do low doses of anything and will probably end up in hospital...


 As you know, It's probably one of the only things alongside slin where you can't fuk about with doses.


----------



## superdrol

Sparkey said:


> As you know, It's probably one of the only things alongside slin where you can't fuk about with doses.


 He started slin on 30iu a week, he then admitted to 20iu a day later... natural selection


----------



## 66983

superdrol said:


> He started slin on 30iu a week, he then admitted to 20iu a day later... natural selection


 Well once he's tried everything, he has nowhere to go.


----------



## superdrol

Sparkey said:


> Well once he's tried everything, he has nowhere to go.


 Which is what he seemingly misses


----------



## drwae

Sparkey said:


> Well once he's tried everything, he has nowhere to go.


 Once I've tried all the drugs I'll have to get my diet and training sorted out


----------



## PSevens2017

Sparkey said:


> Well once he's tried everything, he has nowhere to go.


 Mmm, I feel he will find a way.....


----------



## Sasnak

drwae said:


> Once I've tried all the drugs I'll have to get my diet and training sorted out


 ^hate to admit it but yeh, I've been there and done that. Oh, to be your age again drwae! Please stay in touch and come back to me in 30 odd years and let me know how it all worked out. By that time I'll be sitting my rocking chair and will undoubtedly be looking forward to something interesting to read :thumb


----------



## nWo

drwae said:


> Once I've tried all the drugs I'll have to get my diet and training sorted out


 Sort of wasting your time and money in trying them now if you've not got those sorted.

Please for the love of Christ, when it comes to DNP, don't take your usual approach and be like "I see people are suggesting 200mg... 1000mg it is!" or you WILL die. At least with insulin you've got a chance at survival by necking some glucose - with DNP, once you take too much, that's it, no remedy, nice knowing you.

As for your question, you could always say you've got a fever. Cycles typically are ran for 10-20 days so it's plausible.


----------



## orangeandpears

Can confirm went up to 500mg and threw up last night, back down to 300mg for me


----------



## seb

yes you can, but I had to stop after she come to bed and the bed was soaking, I mean really soaking, she woke me up and when I got out of bed my inprint was on the bed like the turin shroud, I told her I was going through the change I'm 47,


----------



## drwae

orangeandpears said:


> Can confirm went up to 500mg and threw up last night, back down to 300mg for me


 damn must be some strong stuff, im on day 6 of DNP now 400mg dose nothing too serious at all, just feeling very warm and sweating if I'm somewhere that's got the heating on or if I'm under the covers at night

haven't even had to drop any weights in the gym yet although I was struggling with the bench press yesterday to do my normal reps, still managed it though


----------



## orangeandpears

drwae said:


> damn must be some strong stuff, im on day 6 of DNP now 400mg dose nothing too serious at all, just feeling very warm and sweating if I'm somewhere that's got the heating on or if I'm under the covers at night
> 
> haven't even had to drop any weights in the gym yet although I was struggling with the bench press yesterday to do my normal reps, still managed it though


 Yeah something to do with it damaging stomach lining defo should split the dosage and not bang 5 pills at once, will stick to 200mg for 4 weeks next time I cope really well at Low dose


----------



## drwae

orangeandpears said:


> Yeah something to do with it damaging stomach lining defo should split the dosage and not bang 5 pills at once, will stick to 200mg for 4 weeks next time I cope really well at Low dose


 does the dnp make you feel sick? im feeling sick all the time unfortunately


----------



## orangeandpears

drwae said:


> does the dnp make you feel sick? im feeling sick all the time unfortunately


 Nope I just threw up but before that I felt really really ill for like 6 hours so maybe you have that as wel but not enough to throw up. First time it's happend and was fine after splitting the doses, read that eating food before taking them and splitting dose should help mitigate these sides

elchapo says 200mg and deficit is more than enough though I struggle to sleep above 200 my room is hot as f**k as it is


----------



## drwae

orangeandpears said:


> Nope I just threw up but before that I felt really really ill for like 6 hours so maybe you have that as wel but not enough to throw up. First time it's happend and was fine after splitting the doses, read that eating food before taking them and splitting dose should help mitigate these sides
> 
> elchapo says 200mg and deficit is more than enough though I struggle to sleep above 200 my room is hot as f**k as it is


 going on beach holiday at the end of the month so going for 400mg for a shorter time hoping to manage 3 weeks :thumb and that'll give me a week off before my holiday to lose the bloat and fill yp my muscles with carbs again


----------



## MrSilver

No way, waking up in sweats with the bed dripping wet and your heart hammering is pretty hard to hide. Plus the fact your always wearing t shirts / vests whilst everyone else is in coats.


----------



## JohhnyC

i recently finished 400mg for 3 weeks, was pretty easy, didn't have any major issues unless I started doing manual work. No real hunger or major lethargy. Mind you that warm spell a while ago and I started to feel it. I think 400mg is the right trade off. 500mg too high, effective but fit for nothing


----------



## arcticfox

Why not stop hiding s**t and just tell here ffs ???


----------



## Cypionate

arcticfox said:


> Why not stop hiding s**t and just tell here ffs ???


 Because partner = parents :lol:


----------



## arcticfox

Cypionate said:


> Because partner = parents :lol:


 My wife knows everything always has and always will no shock then as i don't care if she says no pmsl


----------



## Matt6210

arcticfox said:


> My wife knows everything always has and always will no shock then as i don't care if she says no pmsl


 Ain't you a fu**ing bad man!


----------



## arcticfox

Matt6210 said:


> Ain't you a fu**ing bad man!


 Yes i am thank you 

Winning at life


----------



## FelonE1

Why the fvxk you hiding sh1t?......... She your partner or your mum haha


----------



## Matt6210

arcticfox said:


> Yes i am thank you
> 
> Winning at life


 Winning at life because you think it's the bollox you take steroids and tell your wife.... every person that's known me since I was 17 has known i take steroids wooopy s**t. fu**ing muppet


----------



## arcticfox

Matt6210 said:


> Winning at life because you think it's the bollox you take steroids and tell your wife.... every person that's known me since I was 17 has known i take steroids wooopy s**t. fu**ing muppet


 Wow u on the blob mate, Maybe you need to up the tren pal

Taking gear from 17 BIG MAN wow lol

And as you can tell i'm taking piss you f**k now get a grip


----------



## arcticfox

FelonE said:


> Why the fvxk you hiding sh1t?......... She your partner or your mum haha


 Careful bud, Matt might shout at you


----------



## Matt6210

arcticfox said:


> My wife knows everything always has and always will no shock then as i don't care if she says no pmsl


 That's your last statement like it's big and clever? I've never known anyone in my life not tell there partner/wife they take steroids.



arcticfox said:


> Yes i am thank you
> 
> Winning at life


 Then you said you were winning at life because of it... fu**ing goon.


----------



## arcticfox

Matt6210 said:


> That's your last statement like it's big and clever? I've never known anyone in my life not tell there partner wife they take steroids.
> 
> Then you said you were winning at life because of it... fu**ing goon.


 EEEERRRRRR OK What does the OP title say hhmmmmmm

*
Can you use DNP without your partner knowing?
*

He's keeping secrets why i i said no point hiding s**t.

EEEERRR shall i say it again, TAKING THE PISS.

Calm your fu**ing knickers mongo, Save the aggression for gym


----------



## vetran

My mrs knows everything and is fine ,but then she doesn't no about me stealing money out of her purse to pay for it


----------



## Matt6210

arcticfox said:


> EEEERRRRRR OK What does the OP title say hhmmmmmm
> 
> *
> Can you use DNP without your partner knowing?
> *
> 
> He's keeping secrets why i i said no point hiding s**t.
> 
> EEEERRR shall i say it again, TAKING THE PISS.
> 
> Calm your fu**ing knickers mongo, Save the aggression for gym


 This is a thread made by @drwae how can you seriously believe real/normal people would behave like this?

P.s I'd be suprised if your boyfriend believed you were on gear because I wouldn't.


----------



## arcticfox

vetran said:


> My mrs knows everything and is fine ,but then she doesn't no about me stealing money out of her purse to pay for it


 HAHAHAHAHAHAH It's not stealing if she does not know or realize


----------



## arcticfox

Matt6210 said:


> P.s I'd be suprised if your boyfriend believed you were on gear because I wouldn't.


 OH WOW personal insults BOO HOO i may need a lie down now ;( , Your acting like i give a f**k what you think or like you even know me, Your a fu**ing newbie on here ffs.

Life goes on


----------



## Matt6210

arcticfox said:


> OH WOW personal insults BOO HOO i may need a lie down now ;( , Your acting like i give a f**k what you think or like you even know me, Your a fu**ing newbie on here ffs.
> 
> Life goes on


 Newbie on here? Lol What's time spent on an Internet forum got to do with anything you grotty little worm.


----------



## arcticfox

Matt6210 said:


> Newbie on here? Lol What's time spent on an Internet forum got to do with anything you grotty little worm.


 Oh more personal insults, I defo need a lie down, The fact that your speaking to me like you know me or like i have done something towards you, Remember gimp that you attacked me 1st WONDER WHY? you bored, I have enjoyed out little chats it's been eerr educational. PMSL


----------



## Matt6210

arcticfox said:


> Oh more personal insults, I defo need a lie down, The fact that your speaking to me like you know me or like i have done something towards you, Remember gimp that you attacked me 1st WONDER WHY? you bored, I have enjoyed out little chats it's been eerr educational. PMSL


 Yeah we'll stop telling people you take steroids you gormy little nerd, I feel embarrassed for you... your not that guy.


----------



## arcticfox

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah we'll stop telling people you take steroids you gormy little nerd, I feel embarrassed for you... your not that guy.


 Who have i told BIG MAN, I stated i tell my wife EVERYTHING did i mention gear, Learn to read bud.

Anyways chunky it's been fun, Thanks for the laugh xxx


----------



## drwae

Back on topic she never found out i took dnp


----------



## Matt6210

arcticfox said:


> Who have i told BIG MAN, I stated i tell my wife EVERYTHING did i mention gear, Learn to read bud.
> 
> Anyways chunky it's been fun, Thanks for the laugh xxx


 Your skinny fat? You have very low muscle mass and have high body fat??

Bigger and leaner than you ya little gimp


----------



## Matt6210

arcticfox said:


> Who have i told BIG MAN, I stated i tell my wife EVERYTHING did i mention gear, Learn to read bud.
> 
> Anyways chunky it's been fun, Thanks for the laugh xxx


 You take steroids and barely look like you lift?


----------



## arcticfox

Matt6210 said:


> Your skinny fat? You have very low muscle mass and have high body fat??
> 
> Bigger and leaner than you ya little gimp
> 
> View attachment 159399


 In the bank thanks bud 

Anyways calm down mate, No harm no foul


----------



## drwae

Matt6210 said:


> Your skinny fat? You have very low muscle mass and have high body fat??
> 
> Bigger and leaner than you ya little gimp
> 
> View attachment 159399


 Haha it looks like you took that pic to put up on grindr mate


----------



## Matt6210

drwae said:


> Haha it looks like you took that pic to put up on grindr mate


 How do you know what grinder pics look like bro?


----------



## Matt6210

arcticfox said:


> In the bank thanks bud
> 
> Anyways calm down mate, No harm no foul


 Sorry for being a dick bro was wound up with real life came on here picked an argument with you.. sorry


----------



## arcticfox

Matt6210 said:


> Sorry for a dick bro was wound up with real life came on here picked an argument with you.. sorry


 TBH mate i enjoyed the ripping and piss taking, I would not comment if i could not take "In all aspects" HAHAHA


----------



## Matt6210

arcticfox said:


> TBH mate i enjoyed the ripping and piss taking, I would not comment if i could not take "In all aspects" HAHAHA


 Nah was a dick mate you look good got good broad shoulders


----------



## arcticfox

Matt6210 said:


> Nah was a dick mate you look good got good broad shoulders


 You trying to chat me up, Stop i'm married and i have a semi


----------



## Smitch

Matt6210 said:


> Your skinny fat? You have very low muscle mass and have high body fat??
> 
> Bigger and leaner than you ya little gimp
> 
> View attachment 159399


 Can't diet that face off though.

:lol:


----------



## simonboyle

Matt6210 said:


> Sorry for being a dick bro was wound up with real life came on here picked an argument with you.. sorry


 That's pretty "toxic" mate.

Have some water.


----------



## Matt6210

Smitch said:


> Can't diet that face off though.
> 
> :lol:


 Won't even get a bite mate, I know I'm a handsome c**t or I'd blur my face off like nearly everyone else does


----------



## Matt6210

simonboyle said:


> That's pretty "toxic" mate.
> 
> Have some water.


 Lol the misses and just starting tren


----------



## Smitch

Matt6210 said:


> Won't even get a bite mate, I know I'm a handsome c**t or I'd blur my face off like nearly everyone else does


 Face for radio :thumb


----------



## Matt6210

Smitch said:


> Face for radio :thumb


 Come on jealousy don't suit ya man!! I expect you got good features to!! Great personality... or something!! :thumb


----------



## Smitch

Matt6210 said:


> Come on jealousy don't suit ya man!! I expect you got good features to!! Great personality... or something!! :thumb


 Yeah, something like that :lol:


----------



## AncientOldBloke

drwae said:


> Ive managed to blast gear since july without my partner knowing as I hide all the stuff in the back of a cupboard and pin when she's out, and tell her orals AI etc are vitamins, I was going to do a cut with DNP in a few weeks could I hide 200mg DNP ed from her or would it be too obvious with sweating etc?


 You got the wrong partner.

Why not tell her you use?

Is it fun to sneak around your own house?

I tell my wIfe EVERYTHING. If she doesn't like it, I'll take my money, fidelity and protection elsewhere. That's the deal.


----------



## exharris

arcticfox said:


> You trying to chat me up, Stop i'm married and i have a semi


 Signed up to say how much I enjoyed reading Matt and articfox's little row and (adorable) making up. From the pics they both look fit as f**k and I'm sure I've seen Matt on grindr.


----------



## arcticfox

exharris said:


> Signed up to say how much I enjoyed reading Matt and articfox's little row and (adorable) making up. From the pics they both look fit as f**k and I'm sure I've seen Matt on grindr.


 Thanks mucka ill take the compliment  "I don't get many" PMSL


----------

